
Ask HN: How do you, as an applicant, interview companies? - jefflombardjr
i.e. When you are looking for jobs... what questions do you ask and what red flags or buzzwords do you look for?<p>e.g. &quot;We&#x27;re a work hard, play hard type company.&quot; or &quot;We do agile, we have a scrum meeting from 9am-10am every day.&quot; are usually red flags for me.
======
thedevindevops
How often do you release? How long is your release cycle.

What is your manager-to-developer ratio?

To what extent are developers involved in your planning and design process?

You’ve said you follow Agile development, is the Product Owner located in this
Office?

What is regarded as the Developer’s deliverables? What is the ‘last point of
contact’ between a developer and a piece of work.

What percentage of developer time is assigned to addressing technical debt?

[Red flag: There are no devs present during the interview]

How much "bad code" would you say there is in your codebase?

